# Img tag resizing image



## Exaltys (May 20, 2010)

The img tag to imbue the post with an image seems to warp the image. The image in my signature is this image:

http://i45.tinypic.com/308csao.jpg

As you can see, it is thinner in the actual image and the img tags make it larger and blue it a bit. Is there any help for this?


----------



## Sephi (May 20, 2010)

huh?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 20, 2010)

Not as such, however it might be beneficial if you sought out professional (psycological) help


----------



## Raika (May 20, 2010)

...
The one in your sig looks smaller, no idea what you're talking about. And your sig is too large, 500x150 is the maximum dimensions.


----------



## Costello (May 20, 2010)

good point, I had it removed.

and no, obviously the image tag does not modify the image in any way.


----------



## Sephi (May 20, 2010)

I fixed your sig in photoshoooop


http://i46.tinypic.com/5p4yle.jpg


I think it looks fine after the resize


----------



## B-Blue (May 20, 2010)

there ya go.


```
[IMG]http://i48.tinypic.com/veqe15.png[/IMG]
```

500x150

50kb

EDIT: CRAP!


----------



## Sephi (May 20, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> there ya go.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Font is more clear in mine, your's is all grey


----------



## B-Blue (May 20, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



paint.net ftw!


----------



## Exaltys (May 20, 2010)

I fixed my sig up. Sorry about the larger than allowed image.

It still didn't fix the problem though, the new one looks fuzzy too. It must just be my computer though. Here is what the old sig looked like.

http://i50.tinypic.com/14e3q8n.jpg

The site must just be displaying strangely on my computer.


----------



## Sephi (May 20, 2010)

What problem? And it doesn't look that fuzzy to me, maybe the jpg fragments are disturbing you.


----------



## Exaltys (May 20, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> What problem? And it doesn't look that fuzzy to me, maybe the jpg fragments are disturbing you.



Like I said, it could just be my computer. If you look at that screenshot, it shows what the source image and the img tagged on the forum image both look like. I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## Sephi (May 20, 2010)

They look exactly the same to me. Only difference is the size, and originally your sig was cutoff because it was too long, it was all there, but the bottom was covered up.


----------



## Exaltys (May 26, 2010)

I found the problem. It turns out sometime during my visits to GBAtemp, I accidentally zoomed in a little on FireFox. This caused the picture to look slightly enlarged. Everything is a-ok now and looks great!


----------

